# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  φοβια για καρχαριες

## Macgyver

Αγαπητοι συμφορουμιτες και μη , εχω μονον μια φοβια , τους καρχαριες , με αποτελεσμα οταν κανω καταδυσεις , που κανω , μονος , κουβαλαω κατι ενα ειδικο ψαροντουφεκο , με εκρηκτικη κεφαλη , αυτοσχεδια , και δυο -τρεις ανταλλακτικες , ισχυροτατες , αμα πεσω σε κοπαδι , ξερω γω ? απο τοτε που ειδα τα σαγονια του καρχαρια , μουμεινε η φοβια ...........ολο κοιταω πισω μου , αλλα δεν εχω δει ποτε κανεναν , μια φορα ειδα διπλα μου μια γιγαντιαια θαλασσια χελωνα , γυρω στο 1.5 μετρο μηκος , στην Μυκονο ηταν , και κοψοχολιαστηκα , αλλα δεν την πειραξα , ουτε κι αυτη ................... εσεις οταν μπαινετε στην θαλασσα , το σκεφτεστε , η ειναι ιδεα μου ?

----------


## Mελίνa

Πού υπαρχουν καρχαριες στις ελληνικες ακτες; Ειχα δει μονο απο πλοιο πηγαινοντας απο Πειραια ή Ραφηνα στην Αιγινα πολυυυ παλια. Εκτοτε δεν εχω ξαναπετυχει και ουτε απο κανεναν αλλο ακουσα.
Βεβαια εσυ με τις καταδυσεις ισως πας και σε πιο απομακρυσμενα σημεια.
Δεν εχω σκεφτει ποτε μην μου πεταχτει κανας καρχαριας, πιο πολυ τους αχινους και τις μεδουσες φοβαμαι και προσφατα αρχισα να φοβαμαι τις θαλασσιες ανεμωνες μετα που ειδα σε ενα φορουμ μια που ειχε δημοσιευσει το παθημα της που ακουμπησε μια. Και τις βδελες αλλα αυτες δεν ξερω αν ειναι μονο του γλυκου νερου, σε λιμνες και ποταμια δεν πλησιαζω.

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν ξερω , δεν εχω δει ποτε κανεναν , ουτε και νομιζω οτι υπαρχουν , παρα μονο σε συγκεκριμενα γεωγραφικα μερη , που εκ των πραγματων δεν μπορω να παω , πχ. σε υφαλους στ ανοιχτα ............η στην Σαντορινη , στην Καλαματα ( εκει ειναι το βαθυτερο σημειο της Μεσογειου , 4 χλμ.) , στην Νοτια Κρητη , αλλου δενξερω , καναν ξεμπαρκο μην πετυχω ,εξ ου και τα εκρηκτικα που εχω ........

----------


## Mara.Z

Μacgyver, καρχαριας σε ελληνικη θαλασσα δεν παιζει με την καμία!
Μαλλον πολλες αμερικανικες ταινιες εχεις δει και εχεις επηρεαστει !

----------


## Macgyver

> Μacgyver, καρχαριας σε ελληνικη θαλασσα δεν παιζει με την καμία!
> Μαλλον πολλες αμερικανικες ταινιες εχεις δει και εχεις επηρεαστει !


Μα το γραφω στην αρχη , οτι εχω επηρρεαστει απο ταινιες , και αλλο να εισαι σε καταδυση , και αλλο στην επιφανεια ,ειναι το ψυχολογικο που παιζει ρολο , και οτι καταδυομαι μονος , δεν πρεπειο βεβαια , αλλα αμα δεν εχω παρεα , τι να κανω ......

----------


## Mara.Z

Κλειστοφοβικα δε νιωθεις??
εγω νομιζω οτι θα με επιανε κλειστοφοβια στην καταδυση ή κατι σαν ασφυξια...
Λενε οτι πιεζεται η καρδια με την καταδυση κιολας, και επειδη έπαιρνα φαρμακα για το αυτοανοσο μου φοβαμαι...
Σπηλαιολογια θελω να κανω... κατεβαινεις σε σπηλιες με ομαδες, και ειναι απολυτα προστατευμενο!

----------


## Macgyver

> Κλειστοφοβικα δε νιωθεις??
> εγω νομιζω οτι θα με επιανε κλειστοφοβια στην καταδυση ή κατι σαν ασφυξια...
> Λενε οτι πιεζεται η καρδια με την καταδυση κιολας, και επειδη έπαιρνα φαρμακα για το αυτοανοσο μου φοβαμαι...
> Σπηλαιολογια θελω να κανω... κατεβαινεις σε σπηλιες με ομαδες, και ειναι απολυτα προστατευμενο!


Δεν εχω κλειστοφοβια , ουτε αλλη φοβια .............δεν πιεζεται η καρδια με την καταδυση , αλλα που να εξηγω τωρα ........η σπηλαιολογια ειναι ενδιαφερουσα , φυσικα μονο με ομαδες ..........

----------


## ftatl

> Μacgyver, καρχαριας σε ελληνικη θαλασσα δεν παιζει με την καμία!
> Μαλλον πολλες αμερικανικες ταινιες εχεις δει και εχεις επηρεαστει !



παιζει πως δεν παιζει σε ανοιχτη θαλασσα ολο και κατι θα υπαρχει ριξε μια ματια στο you tube

----------


## Macgyver

> παιζει πως δεν παιζει σε ανοιχτη θαλασσα ολο και κατι θα υπαρχει ριξε μια ματια στο you tube


Σε ανοιχτη θαλασσα , δεν εχει νοημα να κανεις καταδυση , αλλα σευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον , φαινται οτι ενδιαφερεσαι να μην με φαει κανενας καρχαριας , θενκς ............αμα αρχιζω και διαβαζω τιουμπ και γκουγκλ , θα κουβαλαω μαζι μου χειροβομβιδες , παντα κινδυνολογουν αμφοτερα .......και λενα πολλα ψεμματα .....

----------


## cdeleted29517

Χάθηκε τουρίστας στη ρόδο που πήγε για κατάδυση ......Δεν αφήνεις τις καταδύσεις να παίξεις καμιά μπιρίμπα ? :D

----------


## Mελίνa

Εεε τουριστας, τι να μας πουν απο θαλασσες κι αυτοι οι ξενοι! (χιουμορακι)
Διαβασα και για κατι δηλητηριωδη ψαρια που μπηκαν στη Μεσογειο με το ξανανοιγμα της διωρυγας του Σουεζ, αυτα να προσεχεις Macgyver.
Σημερα ακουμπησε μεδουσαρα τον θειο μου και ετρεχε στο κεντρο υγειας με αφορητο πονο, καταλαβα δεν προκειται να ξαναπαω ποτε για μπανιο σε θαλασσα.

----------


## Macgyver

> Χάθηκε τουρίστας στη ρόδο που πήγε για κατάδυση ......Δεν αφήνεις τις καταδύσεις να παίξεις καμιά μπιρίμπα ? :D


Δεν παιζω χαρτια , ποτέ ........δεν μαρεσουν ......

----------


## Macgyver

> Εεε τουριστας, τι να μας πουν απο θαλασσες κι αυτοι οι ξενοι! (χιουμορακι)
> Διαβασα και για κατι δηλητηριωδη ψαρια που μπηκαν στη Μεσογειο με το ξανανοιγμα της διωρυγας του Σουεζ, αυτα να προσεχεις Macgyver.
> Σημερα ακουμπησε μεδουσαρα τον θειο μου και ετρεχε στο κεντρο υγειας με αφορητο πονο, καταλαβα δεν προκειται να ξαναπαω ποτε για μπανιο σε θαλασσα.


Ενταξει Μελινα , σευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες , εχω τα εκρηκτικα μαζι μου ............θα εχω περισσοτερα τωρα , και η διωρυγα φαρδυνε , δεν εκλεισε ποτέ ............................αμα σε τσιμπαει μεδουσα , ειτε αμμωνια , ειτε ενα ειδικο stick που εχουν τα φαρμακεια , αλλα αν ο θειος ηταν αλλεργικος , εκει κινδυνευεις πολυ , μην φοβου , εκτος αν εισαι αλλεργικη , μονο 3 ειδη μεδουσας ειναι θανατηφορα , αλλα δεν υπαρχουν στην Μεσογειο .......

----------


## Macgyver

> Εεε τουριστας, τι να μας πουν απο θαλασσες κι αυτοι οι ξενοι! (χιουμορακι)
> α.


Ναι , χασαμε και το συναλλαγμα απο τον τουριστα , εχουμε τα δανεια , εχουμε και τους καρχαριες τωρα .......

----------

